# [KDE4] Je n'arrive pas à installer KDE...

## unix25

Bonjour,

Ayant fraichement fini mon installation de Gentoo, je désire installer KDE 4. Je suis alors le tuto de http://fr.gentoo-wiki.org.

Je réalise toutes les étapes mais, une foisarrivé à la commanded'emerge, portage m'indique qu'il sont hardmasqués.

Avez-vous réussi à l'installer?

Merci Beaucoup,

Unix25

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

La version 4.0 n'etant pas destinée aux utilisateurs finaux elle ne sera jamais démasqué.

Pour la démasquer manuellement tu crée un fichier /etc/portage/package.unmask avec ce contenu :

```
# Masked qca-2.0 and dependencies for further testing, bug #129536

app-crypt/qca:2

app-crypt/qca-cyrus:2

app-crypt/qca-gnupg:2

app-crypt/qca-logger:2

app-crypt/qca-ossl:2

app-crypt/qca-pkcs11:2

# Unmask KDE 4.0.0

kde-base/amor:kde-4

kde-base/ark:kde-4

kde-base/blinken:kde-4

kde-base/bovo:kde-4

kde-base/cervisia:kde-4

kde-base/dolphin:kde-4

kde-base/drkonqi:kde-4

kde-base/gwenview:kde-4

kde-base/juk:kde-4

kde-base/kalgebra:kde-4

kde-base/kalzium:kde-4

kde-base/kamera:kde-4

kde-base/kanagram:kde-4

kde-base/kappfinder:kde-4

kde-base/kapptemplate:kde-4

kde-base/kate:kde-4

kde-base/katomic:kde-4

kde-base/kbattleship:kde-4

kde-base/kblackbox:kde-4

kde-base/kbounce:kde-4

kde-base/kbruch:kde-4

kde-base/kbugbuster:kde-4

kde-base/kcachegrind:kde-4

kde-base/kcalc:kde-4

kde-base/kcharselect:kde-4

kde-base/kcheckpass:kde-4

kde-base/kcminit:kde-4

kde-base/kcmshell:kde-4

kde-base/kcolorchooser:kde-4

kde-base/kcontrol:kde-4

kde-base/kcron:kde-4

kde-base/kde:kde-4

kde-base/kdeaccessibility:kde-4

kde-base/kdeaccessibility-colorschemes:kde-4

kde-base/kdeaccessibility-iconthemes:kde-4

kde-base/kdeaccessibility-meta:kde-4

kde-base/kdeaccounts-plugin:kde-4

kde-base/kdeadmin:kde-4

kde-base/kdeadmin-meta:kde-4

kde-base/kdeartwork:kde-4

kde-base/kdeartwork-colorschemes:kde-4

kde-base/kdeartwork-emoticons:kde-4

kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes:kde-4

kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver:kde-4

kde-base/kdeartwork-kworldclock:kde-4

kde-base/kdeartwork-meta:kde-4

kde-base/kdeartwork-sounds:kde-4

kde-base/kdeartwork-styles:kde-4

kde-base/kdeartwork-wallpapers:kde-4

kde-base/kdebase:kde-4

kde-base/kdebase-data:kde-4

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves:kde-4

kde-base/kdebase-meta:kde-4

kde-base/kdebase-startkde:kde-4

kde-base/kdebugdialog:kde-4

kde-base/kdeedu:kde-4

kde-base/kdeedu-meta:kde-4

kde-base/kdegames:kde-4

kde-base/kdegames-meta:kde-4

kde-base/kdegraphics:kde-4

kde-base/kdegraphics-meta:kde-4

kde-base/kde-l10n:kde-4

kde-base/kdelibs:kde-4

kde-base/kde-menu:kde-4

kde-base/kde-menu-icons:kde-4

kde-base/kde-meta:kde-4

kde-base/kdemultimedia:kde-4

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves:kde-4

kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta:kde-4

kde-base/kdenetwork:kde-4

kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing:kde-4

kde-base/kdenetwork-meta:kde-4

kde-base/kdepasswd:kde-4

kde-base/kdepimlibs:kde-4

kde-base/kdesdk:kde-4

kde-base/kdesdk-kioslaves:kde-4

kde-base/kdesdk-meta:kde-4

kde-base/kdesdk-misc:kde-4

kde-base/kdesdk-scripts:kde-4

kde-base/kdessh:kde-4

kde-base/kdesu:kde-4

kde-base/kdetoys:kde-4

kde-base/kdetoys-meta:kde-4

kde-base/kdeutils:kde-4

kde-base/kdeutils-meta:kde-4

kde-base/kde-wallpapers:kde-4

kde-base/kdf:kde-4

kde-base/kdialog:kde-4

kde-base/kdm:kde-4

kde-base/kdnssd:kde-4

kde-base/keditbookmarks:kde-4

kde-base/kfile:kde-4

kde-base/kfind:kde-4

kde-base/kfloppy:kde-4

kde-base/kfourinline:kde-4

kde-base/kgamma:kde-4

kde-base/kgeography:kde-4

kde-base/kget:kde-4

kde-base/kgoldrunner:kde-4

kde-base/kgpg:kde-4

kde-base/khangman:kde-4

kde-base/khelpcenter:kde-4

kde-base/khotkeys:kde-4

kde-base/kig:kde-4

kde-base/kioclient:kde-4

kde-base/kiriki:kde-4

kde-base/kiten:kde-4

kde-base/kjots:kde-4

kde-base/kjumpingcube:kde-4

kde-base/klettres:kde-4

kde-base/klines:kde-4

kde-base/klipper:kde-4

kde-base/kmag:kde-4

kde-base/kmahjongg:kde-4

kde-base/kmenuedit:kde-4

kde-base/kmilo:kde-4

kde-base/kmimetypefinder:kde-4

kde-base/kmines:kde-4

kde-base/kmix:kde-4

kde-base/kmousetool:kde-4

kde-base/kmouth:kde-4

kde-base/kmplot:kde-4

kde-base/knetattach:kde-4

kde-base/knetwalk:kde-4

kde-base/knetworkconf:kde-4

kde-base/knewsticker:kde-4

kde-base/knewstuff:kde-4

kde-base/knotify:kde-4

kde-base/kolf:kde-4

kde-base/kolourpaint:kde-4

kde-base/kompare:kde-4

kde-base/konqueror:kde-4

kde-base/konquest:kde-4

kde-base/konsole:kde-4

kde-base/kopete:kde-4

kde-base/kpasswdserver:kde-4

kde-base/kpat:kde-4

kde-base/kpercentage:kde-4

kde-base/kppp:kde-4

kde-base/kquitapp:kde-4

kde-base/krdc:kde-4

kde-base/kreadconfig:kde-4

kde-base/kreversi:kde-4

kde-base/krfb:kde-4

kde-base/kruler:kde-4

kde-base/krunner:kde-4

kde-base/ksame:kde-4

kde-base/kscd:kde-4

kde-base/kscreensaver:kde-4

kde-base/kshisen:kde-4

kde-base/ksmserver:kde-4

kde-base/ksnapshot:kde-4

kde-base/kspaceduel:kde-4

kde-base/ksplash:kde-4

kde-base/ksquares:kde-4

kde-base/kstars:kde-4

kde-base/kstart:kde-4

kde-base/kstartupconfig:kde-4

kde-base/kstyles:kde-4

kde-base/ksudoku:kde-4

kde-base/ksysguard:kde-4

kde-base/ksystraycmd:kde-4

kde-base/kteatime:kde-4

kde-base/ktimer:kde-4

kde-base/ktimezoned:kde-4

kde-base/ktip:kde-4

kde-base/ktouch:kde-4

kde-base/ktraderclient:kde-4

kde-base/kttsd:kde-4

kde-base/ktuberling:kde-4

kde-base/kturtle:kde-4

kde-base/ktux:kde-4

kde-base/kuiserver:kde-4

kde-base/kuiviewer:kde-4

kde-base/kurifilter-plugins:kde-4

kde-base/kuser:kde-4

kde-base/kwallet:kde-4

kde-base/kweather:kde-4

kde-base/kwin:kde-4

kde-base/kwordquiz:kde-4

kde-base/kworldclock:kde-4

kde-base/kwrite:kde-4

kde-base/libkcddb:kde-4

kde-base/libkcompactdisc:kde-4

kde-base/libkdeedu:kde-4

kde-base/libkdegames:kde-4

kde-base/libkmahjongg:kde-4

kde-base/libkonq:kde-4

kde-base/libkscan:kde-4

kde-base/libkworkspace:kde-4

kde-base/libplasma:kde-4

kde-base/libtaskmanager:kde-4

kde-base/lilo-config:kde-4

kde-base/lskat:kde-4

kde-base/marble:kde-4

kde-base/nepomuk:kde-4

kde-base/nsplugins:kde-4

kde-base/okular:kde-4

kde-base/parley:kde-4

kde-base/phonon:kde-4

kde-base/plasma:kde-4

kde-base/poxml:kde-4

kde-base/qimageblitz

kde-base/secpolicy:kde-4

kde-base/solid:kde-4

kde-base/soliduiserver:kde-4

kde-base/strigi-analyzer:kde-4

kde-base/superkaramba:kde-4

kde-base/svgpart:kde-4

kde-base/sweeper:kde-4

kde-base/systemsettings:kde-4

kde-base/umbrello:kde-4

```

----------

## unix25

Merci de votre réponse je viens d'essayer la mode que vous m'avez donné cidessus mais portage me renvoi toujours le même message d'erreur :

```
emerge -avD kde-base/kde-meta:kde-4

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "kde-base/kde-meta:kde-4" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kde-meta-4.0.0 (masked by: required EAPI 1, supported EAPI 0)

# Ingmar Vanhassel <ingmar@gentoo.org> (16 Jan 2008)

# Mask KDE 4.0.0 for testing. This release of KDE 4 will not be unmasked.

# KDE 4 guide: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4.xml

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## Temet

Bonjour.

Pardonne ma réponse qui ne te fera sans doute pas plaisir mais si tu ne sais pas démasquer des paquets, tu ne maîtrises pas suffisamment Gentoo pour te lancer dans une installation de KDE 4.0, qui est je le rappelle principalement destiné aux développeurs et débugeurs.

Rien ne presse, installe le KDE 3.5.8. Quand une version de KDE 4 sera jugée suffisamment utilisable par les devs Gentoo, elle sera en stable dans portage.

Ne le prends pas mal. Je suis utilisateur de Gentoo depuis deux ans et demi, de KDE depuis KDE 1... et je n'ai installé ni n'installerai KDE 4.0  :Wink: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

unix25 -> Je crois qu'il va falloir passer ton système (ou, au moins portage) en ~arch pour pouvoir installer KDE4.

Temet -> Rien n'empêche de tester, j'ai installé une Gentoo avec KDE4 sur une partition séparé et quand je veux lancer une applis KDE4, un petit chroot et ça roule  :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Temet -> Rien n'empêche de tester, j'ai installé une Gentoo avec KDE4 sur une partition séparé et quand je veux lancer une applis KDE4, un petit chroot et ça roule 

 

Oui mais tu ne le fait pas quand t'as ta Gentoo que depuis 2 jours, que tu ne sais pas encore comment elle fonctionne, comment utiliser Portage de façon avancée, etc.

----------

## unix25

J'utilise Gentoo depuis environ 4 mois. Je maîtrise pas mal de commandes UNIX déjà.

----------

## VisualStation

 *unix25 wrote:*   

> J'utilise Gentoo depuis environ 4 mois. Je maîtrise pas mal de commandes UNIX déjà.

 

Oui mais non,

il faut aussi bien connaitre le fonctionnnement de Portage,

en premier lieu lorsque tu obtients ce message,

un emerge -pv kde, te permettra de voir quels sont les paquets, ebuilds qui doivent être placés dasn la catégorie unmask.

Je suis personnellement partisant du dossier /etc/portage/package.unmask/kde pour eviter d'avoir un fichier qui ressemble à un bidonville,

Comme le dit Temet, KDE 4.0 est réservé à une personne qui aime cassé sa gentoo, ou qui souhaite apporter une pierre à l'édifice KDE. Cependant, pour avoir tester KDE 4.0, il y a rien dessus sauf de tres beaux concepts qui seront plus aboutis d'ici KDE 4.1 ou 4.2 mais d'ici la, laisse tomber cette installation sauf si vraiment tu veux le plus fort du monde avoir un WM qui est juste beau (quoi que le theme est moche) et qui n'a pas de reel gain au niveau de application, car peu voir aucune n'est porte pour el moment sur la version 4.0.

Sinon, un man portage, une lecture instensive des documents traitants de portage te permettrait de voir pourquoi ca bloque.

emerge -pvt te permettra de voir qui a besoin de quoi et de faire ton package.unmask en consequence, mais tu risques de devoir carburer au café et aux anti-depresseurs si tu veux que ca fonctionne.

[HS]

Commandes Unix ? Cp, mv, awk, cut et co ?

C'est le B.A BA

[/HS]

----------

## unix25

Je crois que vous avez raison jvé me remettre à Mandriva pour utiliser KDE 4 en attendant la version 4.1 pour l'utiliser sur gentoo.

----------

## gbetous

 *unix25 wrote:*   

> Je crois que vous avez raison jvé me remettre à Mandriva pour utiliser KDE 4 en attendant la version 4.1 pour l'utiliser sur gentoo.

 

J'espère que tu ne le prends pas mal, que tu ne te sens pas refoulé pour "noobiisme". Les parties "non-officielles" de Gentoo sont assez peu pratiques, et réellement peu recommandables aux néophytes. C'est un peu dommage (la preuve).

Faire mumuse avec les derniers gadgets est souvent pas très facile (par exemple, malgrè ma signature qui n'est pas à jour, je suis en train de galérer à remettre compiz à tourner correctement, alors qu'avec une bonne distrib binaire... yakacliquer !)

Au passage, KDE4 n'est pas non plus le début le plus facile pour se faire la main avec les overlays !

----------

## Temet

unix25, je te conseille au contraire d'utiliser Gentoo dès maintenant, afin d'acquérir de l'expérience!

Tu sais, le vieux mythe de Gentoo compliqué... il me fait doucement rire. J'ai jamais trouvé une distro aussi simple à maintenir. Mes installations ont un an et demi et tournent nickel  :Wink: 

Mandrake est bien aussi... mais revenir sur Gentoo juste pour installer KDE 4.1, je trouve que ce n'est pas une bonne solution.

Après, Gentoo demande beaucoup de temps à l'installation. Pour le reste, je fais une mise à jour par semaine, que je lance généralement du boulot... et quand je rentre chez moi, bah c'est fini depuis longtemps  :Wink: .

Quoi qu'il en soit, n'attend pas beaucoup de KDE 4.0. Les bases sont posées, mais ce sont les bases. Je pense que c'est prometteur, bien qu'à mon avis il aurait dû sortir il y a un an...

----------

## VikingB

Unix25 : la dernière Mandriva 2008 utilise KDE 3.5.7 et la cooker la 3.5.8 . 

http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=mandriva

Même s'il est vrai que les rpms de la KDE4 sont déjà accessibles ...

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

Je crois qu'il y a un livecd sous OpenSuse pour tester kde4...

----------

